# Xorg, questo sconosciuto

## Cazzantonio

Mi sto accorgendo che per cercare sufficente documentazione sull'installazione e la configurazione di xorg (che è ragionevolmente simile a xfree ma ha le sue piccole e cavillose differenze) bisogna girare un sacco

Non è che si potrebbero raccogliere i vari post del forum in 

"Importante: Post Utilissimi * 15/05/2004"

in generale molti post su xorg sono utilissimi

----------

## MyZelF

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

 

Thanks, mi era sfuggita  :Razz: 

----------

## MyZelF

Più che altro è una new entry... (e per questo motivo al momento non ne esiste ancora la traduzione italiana)

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Più che altro è una new entry... (e per questo motivo al momento non ne esiste ancora la traduzione italiana)

 

Si, ma credo che intanto la leggo in inglese... magari ho dimenticato qualcosa nella mia configurazione  :Razz: 

Poi per la traduzione italiana... attendo impaziente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

comunque esiste tanta documentazione a giro per i post (che a volte è più esaustiva della guida gentoo) che sarebbe utile riunire in un unico post...

----------

## MyZelF

Se hai tempo / voglia potresti preparare un post con una serie di link a queste risorse.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Appena metto su xorg lo faccio

Volevo farlo stasera ma ho visto che xorg è ancora masked ~x86... aspetterò  che venga smascherato (o magari se mi viene di reinstallare tutto...)

----------

